# Haunt theme 09



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a large building that I have wanted to turn into a walk though for a couple of years so i have been building props but there mostly outside graveyard ones.I have been thinking of something like spiders and webs but what else could I do?It seems that would get old part way though and other that spiders and webs and websacs is there more I could do?looking for some thoughts and ideas and any prop links along this line. the other way I thought about would be UNDERWORLD theme.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Think fantasy. Dark Chrystal type. Fog, fire, entering the gates of Hades?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about the theme from the Jailhouse Rock, Elvis. It could work..


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Is this for a pro haunt or a "home" haunt? Will your guests be mostly children or adults? That makes a big difference.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

This will be a semi -pro haunt more for the fun than the money this year maybe make enough to buy/make more props.I'm thinking teen, some adults,few children.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

My husband made me a table with a false bottom that a person lays in and you put a bloody body on the top and then a BUTCHER hacks on his "victim". It was fairly easy to construct with leftover wood and a couple of hinges. We have used this prop for quite a few years and it's REALLY gory. We call it the "Ye Olde Butcher Shoppe". I also papier machied a large piece of "meat" that hangs from the rafters. Just an idea.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I like to have giant spiders, thier gg sacs & cocooned victims inside a cave. you can construct a fake cave using black tarps.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Describe the building; layout, square footage, is it partitioned into rooms or an open floor plan?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Freaks in cells


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can do the spiders as the main theme, but don't put all the heavy duty scares up front. Having just the spiders and webs seen early, and maybe in the haunt's name and logo, lets you have your theme progress throughout the haunt. With early visions of small spiders and webs, to cocoons of smaller animals to larger webs, and cocoons of people, some squirming and trying to get out, to the full sized spiders and webs with their "servents" roaming the halls for morer food for the Master. Something between Arachniphobia and Alien in plot, building the tension and excitement as the haunt progresses, with the sounds of crawling things, heartbeats, etc growing louder and faster as the path goes on.

The giant cocoon suspended by a giant web, that pulsates with the throbbing internal light and heartbeat tends to shape people up, having thousands of tiny spiders around and on the cocoon also helps carry the feel.

Showing spiders and webs initially places them in peoples minds, then you can do little tricks like having sounds played down at foot level to suggest that they are crawilng around, little puffs of air blowing at ankle level helps complete the effect, especially when people can't see clearly at that level.
Hanging fine fishing line down from door jambs at people's face level will also freak them out, the line is fine enough that they can't see it, and it only needs to be long enough for them to brush against their face. So fine and few that it is almost impossible for them to grasp, but trust me, they scramble and start panicking when they think they have cobwebs on their face, especially when they think there are spiders to go along with them. That starts them running, then you just let the tension escilate from there.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

fontgeek said:


> You can do the spiders as the main theme, but don't put all the heavy duty scares up front. Having just the spiders and webs seen early, and maybe in the haunt's name and logo, lets you have your theme progress throughout the haunt. With early visions of small spiders and webs, to cocoons of smaller animals to larger webs, and cocoons of people, some squirming and trying to get out, to the full sized spiders and webs with their "servents" roaming the halls for morer food for the Master. Something between Arachniphobia and Alien in plot, building the tension and excitement as the haunt progresses, with the sounds of crawling things, heartbeats, etc growing louder and faster as the path goes on.
> 
> The giant cocoon suspended by a giant web, that pulsates with the throbbing internal light and heartbeat tends to shape people up, having thousands of tiny spiders around and on the cocoon also helps carry the feel.
> 
> ...


Now that's just what I was thinking great Idea! Now any links to make big webs and a good looking spider? I saw one on here that I might try but never got any real info about making the legs or attaching them.and also some smaller 8"-12" spiders that look good and Ican mass produce thinking I'll need about 10-20 of them for this theme.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

This link should help with creating a spider: http://zombietronix.com/calculator_spider1.php


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

now I just need to figure out the building of spiders.


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

In one of your walk ways make a cut out window and have an actor push his or her head out what looks like web add some strobes and you have a freaky effect low cost. Also a room with hanging bodies victim to spider web, put a actor with blackout costume to walk in the back of the room and push the bags great effect without having to spend the money on a body thrasher. Play on the sense's if your going to use sound with the fishing line to hit the face, throw some peanut shells on the ground in the dark of course the crunching sound will make people think they are stepping on bugs! The best one I can think of to play on the sense's is a walkway somewhat lit with webs and spiders add a controller to cut the lights off and play what sounds like scratching at the walls and place fur patches on the wall, so as they try to feel there way through the fur patch adds to the scare of what was that. For safety on the last walk through make sure there is some light at the end to help with the getting them through.


----------

